# Need Suggestions on 2 TB External HDD



## ajayritik (Sep 16, 2015)

My friend plans to buy a 2 TB External HDD. What are the options for him?
Main purpose is to store personal photos , videos etc.
I was suggesting WD but not sure which exact model to go for?
Can someone please guide on the same?


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION],

I would like to add a word to help in selection of external HDD. For your information, each WD product have different specification and different purpose of use.

The main difference between them is that WD My Passport and WD My Passport Ultra incorporates a hardware encryption, and WD Elements does not. 

Also, WD Elements comes without any software, whereas WD My Passport Ultra and WD My Passport has a lot of features with it.

For more information about WD External drives, you may visit the below link:

Support Answers 

Hope it helps


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 16, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION],
> 
> I would like to add a word to help in selection of external HDD. For your information, each WD product have different specification and different purpose of use.
> 
> ...



Can you give some basic difference and advantage of Ultra over the Elements.
Considering my purpose will it help?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2015)

Just get the cheapest WD drive with 3 years warranty. Don't get one which requires external power unless the price difference is significant.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can you give some basic difference and advantage of Ultra over the Elements.
> Considering my purpose will it help?



Hi [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION],

The main difference between them is that WD My Passport Ultra incorporates a hardware encryption, and WD Elements does not. 

Also, WD Elements comes without any software, whereas WD My Passport Ultra has a lot of features with it.

For more information about WD External drives, you may visit the below link:

Support Answers 

Just a suggestion, if you don't have the budget problem and looking for backup device, then WD My Passport Ultra is the way to go. It comes with the full version of the WD SmartWare Pro software. It's a pretty simple and straightforward backup software that uses minimal PC resources. Set it up once and you can forget about it 

Hope this information helps you


----------

